# Brass shifter bushings: installed



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Spent an hour this afternoon installing my brass shifter bushings and I also took the opportunity to clean my K&N. It was very straight-forward and you don't need a friend, but I would have a Bentley handy. I used anti-seize on the bushings and I greased/oiled the actual shifter mechanism and then took it for a drive...definetly an improvement to feel, the shifter has NO play when in gear, and the gates are better-defined. The shifter also has better action in general because it is much less vague, it feels smoother, and it provides more drivetrain feel - you can feel each and every syncro








Stock shifter cable ends/bushings








New cable ends with brass installed








Comparison shot








One installed, one about to be








Both installed (notice silver anti-seize and reused OEM clip)


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Brass shifter bushings: installed (l88m22vette)*

I call that stage 2


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

where did you get it? Make a DIY! lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jhsoccerodp)*

I got the bushings from cincy, but he bought them from http://www.speed-source.net


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

nice. i have those same shifter bushings on my MR2


----------



## mk2DTM8v (Feb 18, 2005)

They look sweet!! I am gonna have t get some of these.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (mk2DTM8v)*

Yea, the only other real thing to do with my tranny is put in OEM fluid (Redline sucks BTW), I plan that within two weeks; we'll see how CEL hacking goes...


----------



## mk2DTM8v (Feb 18, 2005)

I may switch back to oem soon also, im running GM syncro mesh and i actually think the oem fluid had smoother shift action.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Brass shifter bushings: installed (l88m22vette)*

hey..nice !


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

That's pretty cool......now how does the brass stay in? Did you have to modify the cable end to make the brass fit? I am assuming what came out was a flexible material, and the brass has no flex so you get the "crisper" feel?
Sean


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

You get rid of the rubber inserts (you have to cut them out) and put in the brass bushings; they have a retaining clip. There is also a clip to keep the cable ends on the tranny shifter mechanism


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_ (Redline sucks BTW)

Why do you say that? What did it do to your driving? Redline worked awesome for me.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

what does the brass do verses stock?
and from 1-10 how hard is this job?
thanks


_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 12:44 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

If your asking from 1-10 it's not for you! No offense but it doesn't look like a direct bolt on, it's a real DIY job!
That's a pretty cool idea, what was the total cost? I recently got rid of the plastic ends all together by using the Diesel Geek Stigma 6 SS at the trans end of the cables and the B&G shift rod that changes the pivot point at the other end of the shift cables. I love the feel of it but haven't had a chance to drive it with the B&G yet! I'm taking this most recent project kind of slow (audio).
Once I pretty much have the whole system apart like I do now I'm going to look if there are any other pieces we could replace to make the experience even crisper and more accurate! 
Also IDK what your Gripe is with redline, I'm on my second batch of MT-90 about 5k ago and I still love it. Since I used it it stopped the 3rd gear fast shift grind all together, now the only grind I get is 4th when I shift to it to fast and only when the car is cold (which started to occur after the DG stigma 6 install). Otherwise I never have any. Maybe it requires more effort to shift with the MT-90 in, I couldn't tell you - I've had it for so long. It might not be as smooth but I feel like I can drive it more aggressively then before. Maybe anything is better than OEM fluid with 50k on it!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

My 55k OEM fluid and the brand new MT90 felt the exact same (should tell you something), and new OEM fluid will be at least as good as the Redline if not better. My gripe is I've tried Redline and don't like it. Do you have 4+ months of snow and freezing or below temps? I do and MT90 sucks in cold weather. I plan on doing the thermostat, SS clutch line, Haldex, and trans fluid within a month...
This isn't a crazy DIY, all you do is remove the formed rubber inserts (use patience, a utility knife, and needle-nose pliers), insert the brass bushings, install the retaining clip, put some anti-seize on the shifter mechanism rod, and clip the new cable ends in reusing the OEM clips. It'd be a 10 minute job with new cable ends and if you didn't have to take out the airbox. On a scale of 1-10 its a 2 if you wrench "normally" or 5 if you can't tell a torx bolt from a coilpack








BTW, I got this idea from myslow1 on AudiFreaks.com: Brass Shift Bushings


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

man, i'm behind the ball


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm mostly impressed with the quality of those pics. damn those are sharp!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (.klipse)*

Seriously? I rock a Fuji S5000, cutting edge as of 2004







The tripod made all the difference in the world. BTW, I also flipped the brass bushing I put on second because I noticed in the pic it was upside down (you want the retaining clip up)


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Nice - looks like a great mod. Might have to try this one out.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

one of my next mods coming in the next couple weeks. that and a VERY cool battery relocate


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Please keep us updated about the battery relocation


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

good job!!!I want it!!Now I ask to ship to Italia


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I gotta ask if there is any reason the bushings are brass instead of something else? (like stainless steel?) Seems like brass is a lot more prone to corrosion than some other metals that could have just as easily been used.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

And yet another way to work over a Dremel Tool. Gotta love them. Nice mod.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I gotta ask if there is any reason the bushings are brass instead of something else? (like stainless steel?) Seems like brass is a lot more prone to corrosion than some other metals that could have just as easily been used. 

Cheaper and easier to cast/work with.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

would you mind telling me what the part # is to the bracket/plate that holds the upper shift linkage in place, cant really see it in the pics 
it's starts with 1j9-711-xxx-f what is the last three.
cuz my short shifter is half pin style and older ball stud so i'll purchase that bracket and newer shift linkage with the rubber inserts.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_My 55k OEM fluid and the brand new MT90 felt the exact same (should tell you something), and new OEM fluid will be at least as good as the Redline if not better. My gripe is I've tried Redline and don't like it. Do you have 4+ months of snow and freezing or below temps? I do and MT90 sucks in cold weather. I plan on doing the thermostat, SS clutch line, Haldex, and trans fluid within a month...
This isn't a crazy DIY, all you do is remove the formed rubber inserts (use patience, a utility knife, and needle-nose pliers), insert the brass bushings, install the retaining clip, put some anti-seize on the shifter mechanism rod, and clip the new cable ends in reusing the OEM clips. It'd be a 10 minute job with new cable ends and if you didn't have to take out the airbox. On a scale of 1-10 its a 2 if you wrench "normally" or 5 if you can't tell a torx bolt from a coilpack








BTW, I got this idea from myslow1 on AudiFreaks.com: Brass Shift Bushings

Yea it's cold in NY too! Have a lot of other people had the same issue that you do?? You make me want to use OEM fluid on my next swap just to see the difference. As I said I just put new fluid in so don't see the point of swapping yet. I just wonder what the difference feels like since I've never had brand new OEM fluid in, only 50/60k OEM fluid that came out a very very dark brown!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*









i just bought these, and now that i look at my arms they dotn look the same
will these brass bushings work for me ??


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so im thinking i screwed up. . . 
idk anyone else wanna chime in
?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_so im thinking i screwed up. . . 
idk anyone else wanna chime in
? 

Have you done any measurements to see if they might fit? The inner diameters should be the same - regardless of the shape of the outer housing.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like cincy clued me in. . . I screwed up lol, im gonna see if i can catch them before they get shipped or something 
i wonder if they make any better bushings for my setup hmm
thx everyone


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

if you like just purchase an r32 or newer tt shift linkage,thats what i did for my r32 eip short shifter.
but the shift linkage are $25 a piece


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i might just fill the ones i have with a window weld caulk or something. 
$25x2+the brass bushings(28$)=78$ >then i wanna spend for all that
thx again


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

yeah that was kinda pricey,but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on improvising with window caulk or whatever you use.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rosco-gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rosco-gti* »_yeah that was kinda pricey,but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on improvising with window caulk or whatever you use.

yep thanks, it will be like a solid rubber when im done. . . we used to do it on the race cars with motor mounts and such


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Just installed mine in less than 30 minutes (it'll probably take longer if you've never messed around with the shift linkage before). Super easy and the bushings slide right in. Took a short drive and the shifting snaps into place--very nice!


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaRed)*

You installed them in your 2004 225Q? did yours have the old square shift linkage ends or the newer style round ones? My 2003 has the round ends and we were going to order a set for my car but cxld it because we didn't think they'd work.


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Just installed mine in less than 30 minutes (it'll probably take longer if you've never messed around with the shift linkage before). Super easy and the bushings slide right in. Took a short drive and the shifting snaps into place--very nice!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BluHeaven)*

I do have the squarish end links. If yours uses a pin and clip type connector, instead of the ball and socket type, it'll work.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_You installed them in your 2004 225Q? did yours have the old square shift linkage ends or the newer style round ones? My 2003 has the round ends and we were going to order a set for my car but cxld it because we didn't think they'd work.



I just checked my 03 has the square ends.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Oddly enough my MY2001 started off with the round ends, I got the square ends with my Dieselgeek. Danielle had the opposite, started with the square ends and got the round ones with her Dieselgeek.


----------

